# EKKS Brint Berry - A must to avoid



## max49c (Jan 12, 2005)

I've seen many discuss the good video training available, now let's give  equal-time to openly discuss & put the word out for what we should avoid (like the brint berry videos).  I'd like to put a few defenders of this video in their proper perspective, and give my last word on the subject (unless someone else instigates another discussion). After reading all of the posts from about 5 different forum web sites now; it is clear that his videos are not a legitimate learning aid, and there are a lot of UNHAPPY CUSTOMERS OUT THERE. Though being sold as the entire Ed Parker system, several have commented that they never heard of some of the techniques, and others thought it was more akin to the Tracy system. 

This aside, anyone who would defend these videos is greatly in the minority (given the PAGES & PAGES of comments I have read) & must be either a friend or student of Mr. Berry's. No doubt a few of these friends/students have tried to balance the scales by posting some positive comments to counter-act the out-pouring of negative comments that have flooded the internet. 

There is a brief remark that Mr. Berry makes in his auctions, and once you buy his videos you'll find out how true it really is. This remark is his get-out-of-jail-free card. I am paraphrasing... "these videos were not professionally produced, so there are no fancy big production gimmicks" (words to that effect). Then the unsuspecting buyer is treated to audio & video that is SO BAD that you cannot even make out the image on your TV screen (even after turning up the brightness to compensate for an almost nonexistent video, due to lighting levels.) The same holds true for audio being drown out by wind, or other background noise levels. 

The next question is, (regardless of content) how can anyone learn from these videos given the technical disturbances mentioned above? Additionally, there is no real ciriculum that instructs you what to practice, how often, and how to structure a video-belt test. And even though the videos are  among the cheapest on the market,   is it still worth several hundred dollars for what you are getting? NO!

As far as being a good person, as some have ascerted, I will admit that I do not know him personally.  However, I agree with one persons comment that they found it pretensious of Mr. Berry proclaiming himself as *"THE BOSSMAN,"* and *"Senior PROFESSOR Berry."* Give us all a break! He's obviously trying to create a nickname for himself to be like "the old man," (Mr. Parker).  As another person commented, "Sure, anyone wanting your money will be sweet as molasses. However, the true test of an honest seller is not how cheerfully he collects your money...rather, it is how cheerfully he refunds it. " 

While another buyer of the videos complained that Mr. Berry advised him of the NO REFUNDS POLICY, *AFTER HE MADE HIS PURCHASE. *Nowhere was this disclosed before hand. Currently, (as of the writing of this email), his web site store is off-line for an indefinite amount of time. Let's hope it stays that way.

Max C.
Smallriver, WI


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the warning,

I have to say the guys name does not mean anything to me anyhow, but at least I know one more thing to steer clear of...

Once again thanks.
Simon


----------



## phlaw (Jan 12, 2005)

I saw these advertised on Ebay many times and almost considered purchasing them.  I am glad I did not.


----------



## BillPiper (Jan 17, 2005)

Unfortunately I was one who purchased his tapes (thankfully at a low price)
I am a 2nd Black in American Kenpo and thought maybe it would be a nice addition to my library.

WARNING: In my opinion it would be a great waste of time and money.

When I contacted Berry, he informed me that "I was the ONLY person who had ever complained about his tape series!"

I laughed at reading his email, but was not refunded my money.

My ultimate favorite shot was, when the video camera was in a hallway shooting into the room where two black belts were reviewing the tapes and several times they had to go the book to see what the attack for a certain techniques was. They went over and looked at the book, discussed between them then performed the technique. All caught right on the tape.

So if anyone would want to refund my $70 I would gladly ship this wonderful set of noise, distractions, and paper signs videoed to explain what is coming up next to them.

Bill Piper
Texas Storm Kenpo Karate
www.texasstormkenpo.com


----------

